
MIT 6.001 Spellbook (1992) - jstoja
http://hacks.mit.edu/Hacks/by_year/1992/spellbook/
======
pjscott
If you open the .ps file in a text editor, you'll notice that it's hand-
written and has a neatly tweakable table of spells at the end, after the
layout code for them. It also makes the recursive shield heraldry recursively.

~~~
LukeShu
The comment in the code says it's called recursively, but it looks to me like
it's just called iteratively 10 times in a `repeat` loop. Unless it's
"recursive" in that each iteration seems to resize but keep the previous?

